# Sargent Beach Access - San Bernard Wildlife Refuge?



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking to find an alternative to Bolivar. Have been down to Sargent before, headed east on Canal Driver until it stops, but have never been further east on the beach.

Is it legal to post up on the beach here and/or is there even enough beach on high tide? We like to camp remotely and not have a lot of traffic. It looks like part of the San Bernard National Wildlife Refuge. If we take two 4x4 trucks, should we be good, or is this area off limits?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I go down there some. My f250 2wheel drive limited slip with oversize tires makes it ok. There is somewhat of a trail. I have not gotten stuck but I have come close a few times. There is not a lot of traffic. I see people camping sometimes. Once you drive it a few times a learn where the soft spots are its a piece of cake.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You'll be fine camping in that area. I would suggest not driving down the beach because there is a lot of clay on the beach between the barge landing and Cedar Lakes. Take the trail between the surf and the mud road and you'll be ok. Cedar Lakes is usually full of mullet so bait won't be a problem. Keep a eye out for Snattle Rakes, they are bad in the dunes and salt grass during warmer weather.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

People drive all the way from Sargent up the beach to just before the Mouth of the Brazos (the cut to Lost Lake stops them from going further). But it could be a tide level/sand condition dependent trip and if you do break down, you may have a hard time getting help being so far from anyplace. 

I've never driven the trip, but have seen a vehicle or two on the beach there while boat fishing just offshore. Said to be lots and lots of rattlesnakes all along there hiding in the abundant piles of driftwood. I wouldn't do it solo or without at least one good 4wd vehicle in the party and tools and winches for recovery.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

That's the area I go frequently, we go as far as the tide allows. Not much difference in the number of fish caught compared to other places along the beach but I like to get away from everybody. You do need to watch the tide forecast, on more than one occasion I've driven the beach all the way to lost lake only to find the tide coming in hard and blocking the beach so I had to snake my way around the high road. Its all fun! Defiantly watch out for the rattlers this time of year.


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. Excellent feedback! Had no clue about the snakes. I'm hoping they don't wander away from the dunes. I guess the biggest question mark it sounds like is if there will be enough beach on high tide. Thanks.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Another piece of input.

Once you pass the refuge signs DO NOT DRIVE ON THE HIGH BEACH.

I would stay just above the water line and where most of the traffic moves back and forth.

The refuge doesn't want people driving on the high beach, on the dunes or behind the dunes and you don't want a federal law enforcement officer writing you a ticket. Theytake this very seriously.

They are not your garden variety tickets. They can be very expensive. 

With the court decision a couple of years ago the refuge is well within its rights to shut down all traffic to the edge of the water. It is now their land. There is no more public access to the vegetation line. 

But they have been nice enough to still allow people to drive past their sign and we don't want to make them angry.

If they don't get cooperation and continually have violations they could shut it all down.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I take my boat to where the mouth of the San Bernard used to exit to the gulf. It's a great place to take the kids out to one of the most secluded beaches around. Good surf fishing, beach combing and camping if the mosquito's are not to bad.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Where are the refuge signs? I don't remember seeing any refuge signs.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Talmbout said:


> Where are the refuge signs? I don't remember seeing any refuge signs.


The sign might be gone. I have't seen it in awhile although I haven't really been looking for it. Once you get to the refuge there are a bunch of 6" round pilings that go down almost to the water line. Once you pass those pilings you are on the refuge and must stay below the mean high tide line!


----------



## Txjoker75 (Jun 6, 2015)

I go that way twice a month, take the family and fish where the San Bernard used to come out. I like the solitude. When you turn off the pavement, take the mud road to about the barge dock, then get onto the trail between the beach and the mud road. Stay on the trail it will kick you out on the beach close to the cedar lake cut area. Then its jus weaving your way through or over the driftwood. The tide can get up and make it tight in spots, but I have not been trapped...yet... in my 2014 ram 2500 4X4. Camped out last weekend... strong ESE winds 15 - 25 mph, pushed tide up pretty good Sunday but was able to make it out without much problems. Caught a few whiting and hardheads, but was on the reds all Saturday from sun up to sun down. Caught some more Sun morn. All the reds where over 28, most in the upper 30s and one was 49.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

So is the cut to Cedar Lake still closed? I guess it is if your going all the way to the San Bernard. I'd heard the cut was open again. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I was down there 2 months ago and the cut was open to gulf and flowing swiftly.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

The cut is closed. I drove over it last week. All the water coming out of Cedar Lake polluted the gulf and there are no more fish in the area. Don't waste your time!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

That area is my stomping ground. Been going there since 2003. Lot's of rattlers there. I had one come out onto the beach and get about 2 ft away from me. Be careful at night. I've also had two cows sneak up on me at about 3am one night. Scared the bejesus out of me.

Lately, that place has been overrun with hogs. They snuck up on me one day too! People tell me they are dangerous so I jumped into my Jeep and let them pass.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

they oughta give ya $50 per hog tail to shoot em. They will wreck everything!


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I've been going down there since 1986. My wife got sick three years ago so I don't make it down that often. She's got much better so it looks like I may be seen down that way again. Thanks for the info. Kevin


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Hogs eat snakes. I'm sure the rattlesnake population would be worse if not for them. I'm not sure which is worse though, the hogs or the snakes.


----------

